# Subaru Micro-Van Conversion



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome quebecer!
Nice little car.

I think you will need to choose between reduce your goal or grow up your budget.

Low budget conversion can be build for example with Alltrax 72v controller, used DC forklift motor and 26 Lifepo4 cells 130Ah (10.8 Kwh), but you will be limit to around 30 hp peak and 15-20 hp continous. So forget to sustain highway speed. 
40 miles range will be only reachable at city speed and will be reduce in winter.
Lead battery performance will be worse. 

With more budget you can go for more powerful controller (higher voltage) like Soliton, Zilla, Kelly or Synkromotive. 
You can also watch for AC-50 systems but price is relativly high compare to performance.


----------



## franck2cv (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you Yabert 

How much growth? Could this be worked out easily?
Highway speed: This would only occur for 5 to 7 km stretches. I guess this is an important 'detail' !?
Winter driving: Are you referring to ventilation and heating? I thought of a Propane set up in order not to rely on electric power. 
... now taking a look at your smart car project!!....


----------



## davejohnsonnola (Jun 5, 2016)

Wondering if this project ever got off the ground.

Specifically wondering how you might have gotten around the vacuum actuated 4wd selection process.

I have a 1988 E12 here in Costa Rica and am looking at a parts car that may be a candidate for conversion.


----------

